# The thing is (my opinion on stuff as I think about it, some heavy, some light)



## Gary O' (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, I believe in God
I don’t believe he went around saying *‘THOU SHALT NOT!*
I do, however, believe that was the lingo back in the day
No, I believe today it’d be written _*‘Man! Don’t do that! It’ll mess you up!’ *_

I think man, especially old men, should knock off any work ever seven days
…and have pancakes on that day 






I’ve got more stuff
….hasn’t come to me yet

but it will


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 31, 2017)

Folks…everwhere, are doin’ best they can….with what they got
(this consideration has helped me in most societal situations)
Some are very committed to their beliefs
Some aren’t
But should be
Committed

I’m a very serious thinker
In a funny way
Some folks puzzle over this
I consider them acquaintances
Not my friends
Not my enemies
Just acquaintances

Enemies?
Those that hurt small things, defenseless beings and such

I am their enemy
and they, mine

I’ve got more stuff
….hasn’t come to me yet


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2018)

Gary,I'm sure glad that you made the trek up the path to find our little forum and decide to settle in!  ....can't welcome ya enuf!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 1, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Gary,I'm sure glad that you made the trek up the path to find our little forum and decide to settle in!  ....can't welcome ya enuf!



Y'ardy have...my friend

perhaps we'll share a portion of an afternoon and a pot of coffee one fine day






keep a fire


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 2, 2018)

*Something I need to work on….harder;*

Some folks are rabid conversationalists
Unfortunately,some of these conversationalists are given to expounding
Orating
Narrating
These self established heroes seem never in need of oxygen
And I
I find myself, fixed weakening grin, in half cured mental cement
Feeling my life (in actuality their life, in vivid monochrome) oozing gradually passed me, one superlative adjective trumping the previous
An acquaintance of mine has the ability to turn and walk away, mid-saga, while I sacrifice precious moments of this life, taking one for the team

Thought it was being kind
Now?
I find it enabling

No more

I must find it within myself to declare an intermission, then wedge in a few words describing how excruciating of an ordeal it is to withstand

….and not just go postal

Maybe *‘you’re doing it again, Jim’* is a good start

I must think on this


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2018)

Y’ever get a bit agitated when a store clerk holds yer 20 up to the light, or even whips out that magical marker pen, to see if yer passing counterfeit bills? 
Some, I understand, like if yer buying only a candy bar and hand ‘em a $100 bill.

Anyway,I think I’m gonna turn the table a bit.
The next time a clerk holds my 20 up to a light, then hands me my change, I think I'll hold each of those bills (ones and all) up to the light…take my time
…and maybe even get wunna those pens

2018 is gonna be a fun year


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2018)

That reminds me of something Andy Rooney said.  When Andy wasn't going through his desk drawers, he was in a check-out line. When the girl asked him "Will that be all"? ....he saw it as a dumb question. So he paid her in cash, and when she gave him his change, he held it.....and asked her "Will that be all"?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> That reminds me of something Andy Rooney said.  When Andy wasn't going through his desk drawers, he was in a check-out line. When the girl asked him "Will that be all"? ....he saw it as a dumb question. So he paid her in cash, and when she gave him his change, he held it.....and asked her "Will that be all"?



Oh, I gotta filch that'n

I may also ask for manager's approval if I'm handed an old or torn bill 
(a piece de resistance to my little charade)


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 16, 2018)

*Wimin*

*The most mysterious beings of our planet*

I found out long ago, about sixty years or so, that gaining favor with the finer gender of our specie is not necessarily in my best interest.
Whole different frequency
Wired different
Fiber optic vs 9 gauge single conductor
Fascinating, mystical, attractive, you bet
Sensitivities I’d never remotely considered
But, hanging with a group of ladies?

Can’t

Mentally; exhausting

Socially; this ogre doesn’t stand a chance
oftentimes due to the long suppressed threatening fart, 
created from gulping breakfast,
having worked its way backward into the upper reaches of my esophagus

Spiritually; beyond any reach I may have thought I had

Physically; like looking into the sun, can go blind if obsessing too long

Gaining favor?
Whimsical touches
Nothing of depth
Any more than that and I find myself precariously dangling off a mental precipice

I can do one, maybe two per sitting
and that is mostly because they sense my discomfort to the point of putting forth effort to discuss what I’m interested in
I’ve learned to pick up on this and placate for a bit, then find a way to excuse myself

I don’t avoid ladies, but have learned not to seek them out
It’s what shops are for

I’ve been fortunate

My lady has put up with me for half a century

When I become too much and I (for some unknown reason) anger her, 
I found placing my calloused hand on the small of her back will still cause her to flinch
….and she begrudgingly forgives me

We have had this tryst, this romance that has yet to fade  

She’s plenty for me

Forever


So, here I remain
Baffled, yet attracted at the mysteries, complexities
A sentry
A defender
A protector
A willing grunt

Keeping the fire 

best I can


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary, I like the drum beat you're marching to......


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> Gary, I like the drum beat you're marching to......



so far, so good

Just think what it'd be like if I had rhythm


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2018)

*There’s knowledge…then…..there’s knowledge *

Been in many a conversation with folks of knowledge
Not talkin’ barroom confabs
Those usually lead to yelling matches and/or the introduction of mr knuckle to mr nose

No, serious discussions

Closed door conference room exec brainstorming, fix it meetings
Sometimes planned
Sometimes starting in hallways
Sometimes starting in washrooms
Sometimes after quarterly reports

Or

A fireside chat
One on one
Sipping an acceptable single malt
Maybe accompanied by a fine cigar 
Those are nice

anyway

What I’ve noticed is, there’s at least two forms of knowledge

Experience
Academic 

I can appreciate the academic in his quest to display what he’s been taught
But
That’s pretty much where it ends with me
No dis on him, no, it’s just that the academic usually has no way, no tool, to break down what he’s trying to convey into laymen’s terminology
It’s gotta be very frustrating for him
Then again, maybe even he doesn’t have that great of a grasp if he can’t…..

Had the pleasure of working alongside an older gentleman by the name of Moshofski
Heavily degreed
And had the savvy to back it up
With a pencil, a sketch, a few words of logic 
accompanied with sweeping gestures of his pencil/wand, depicting thrust, while sketching something as simple as a tiny radius 
molded into the inside of a 90° corner of the leg of a golf cart design
a very simple kindly gentleman
with the ability to break down his genius for the common man

He saved our little company a quarter million dollars in fifteen minutes of his time

These types have no need to belittle, to talk down, to put the subject under a microscope
No, they just kindly, gently show what they know
Then smile
Looking up at yer face, hoping to read understanding in the furrows of yer brow

Life is enjoyable around these folks

Quite the learning experience


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 20, 2018)

*Moving day*


This

Moved me today



In it is a somewhat known phrase or truism;

‘If the mountain was smooth, you couldn’t climb it’

Could be a by line

Good to tell young folk that seem to need everthing now



Anyway, this man is one helluva speaker

And his voice

His voice is of the angels



Thought I’d share

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNuQbJst4Lk


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the Wintley Phipps video, Gary!  I have seen it before and enjoyed it again!  You are so right.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2018)

I look forward to reading these whimsy's , thanks Gary...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I look forward to reading these whimsy's , thanks Gary...



Thank YOU, kind lady

I look forward to putting them together


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 21, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Thanks for the Wintley Phipps video, Gary!  I have seen it before and enjoyed it again!  You are so right.



Yessir

I don't know about all y'all, but I need stuff like that from time to time
It clears my senses


----------



## hearlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Y’ever get a bit agitated when a store clerk holds yer 20 up to the light, or even whips out that magical marker pen, to see if yer passing counterfeit bills?
> Some, I understand, like if yer buying only a candy bar and hand ‘em a $100 bill.
> 
> Anyway,I think I’m gonna turn the table a bit.
> ...


Hahaha! I'm laughing about the pen not the picture. The picture is cute.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Hahaha! I'm laughing about the pen not the picture. The picture is cute.



You have excellent taste in humor, dear, hearlady


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2018)

_*my semi-circle of life*_

ever once in awhile I get a ‘I got this’ feeling

after several of these, I’ve come to realize some thing, some one
will come by, 
looking to take it back

then

I get a familiar ‘this too shall pass’

Not long after, the ‘let it go…just let it go’ feeling settles back in

…and I go about my business of looking to take it back

I suppose this too shall pass
I’m good with it

I got this

Wait

......someone’s at the door


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 26, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 8, 2018)

Thoughts
On the religious 

Been awhile since I set foot in a church
Can’t seem to get my feet to head that direction
You know, people
Heh, they are the ones that counsel you with that wizened adage ‘you mustn’t look at the people, keep yer eyes on Him’
…..all the while standing smack dab in the way

Still finding all things spiritual within where I dwell
The sunrises can do that 
to even the most grizzled of souls


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2018)

On a given morning rise I can be seen in my bed shorts and boots, waiting for ol’ sol to display its glory
Sometimes taking predawn pics before the event

Sometimes I get the creepy feeling outer space is staring thru the trees, 
looking at me,
looking at it 






....I may have dwelt in the woods a bit too long


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes.sir!


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 11, 2018)

Gary, I don't think you have to be physically in a church to appreciate God's creations or have a conversation with him.  I grew up in a small Southern town where the Church was almost in our backyard and the parsonage was next door.  I realized as a young girl that there were people in the church every Sunday that did not practice what was preached after they left the doors.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2018)

maggiemae said:


> I realized as a young girl that there were people in the church every Sunday that did not practice what was preached after they left the doors.



Oh, I know
and I get that
sinners, goin' to church...imagine that

but

when the pharisaic leaders are in my face, preaching about what I practice, well, hell, I can get that at the local bar

I'm not all that spiritual  
but there's times
times I pray to God, and pray hard
for my children
for my woman's patience with me
for the well to not be frozen, offering a heart felt prayer of thanks when it isn't

and I pray hard for wisdom
for understanding

but, mostly it's one of thanks
during a sunrise, and moonrise (we don't get sunsets)

for still being, in spite of myself

I should pray more for patience, as I have a flash temper
but
have been able to hold most of that in, knowing how ugly it is
and, well, sometimes it's so gosh darn gratifying to let it fly


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2018)

You're such a Taoist. 

Beautiful sunrises, BTW.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, I loved the pics, Gary. So beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 16, 2018)

Gary, so glad I found your Diary thread, I loved the read.  I so love those photos you did on this page (2), gorgeous.  We have a lot in common about the religion thing.  I do believe in God, and I've made the choice to worship him, pray, and do it my own way.  Yes, I believe in the God of the bible, so I call Him "He".  Don't care to go into discussions about it, just telling you where I stand.  I don't go to church, and I pray sometimes, bitch at Him and say "if You are really there" could You just hear my prayer.

Also, I think it takes a real man to talk about real things.  I think it takes a real man to admit that "he" is not God, or a god.  so I'm going to be reading your thread a lot more often Denise


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2018)

"What humbugs we are, who pretend to live for Beauty, and never see the Dawn!"
-  Logan Pearsall Smith


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2018)

For some, every breath is a prayer, and a miracle.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> You're such a Taoist.
> 
> .



 Lao-tz-who?

I’m practicing non-doing right now


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> We have a lot in common about the religion thing.  I do believe in God, and I've made the choice to worship him, pray, and do it my own way.



it's good to worship in peace, solitude

even during a storm

thank you for the kind remarks


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Lao-tz-who?
> 
> I’m practicing non-doing right now



Okay, Kali Flower, you asked for it. 



And yes, the leopard-print bikini was a gift from an acolyte.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, Kali Flower, you asked for it.
> 
> View attachment 48685
> 
> And yes, the leopard-print bikini was a gift from an acolyte.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


>



Damn, I spit my coffee!

That is excellent! 

Tried to rep you, but you know how The System works ... how The Man is always beating us down ...

*sings chain gang style*

"I'm just a poor boy ... workin' on the gang ... "

I got to get my mind right, Boss.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Damn, I spit my coffee!
> 
> That is excellent!
> 
> Tried to rep you, but you know how The System works ... how The Man is always beating us down ...



dang, man, you even made the morning rise squint





now, if you don't mind
I must clear my head of that scene with toil





(nice touch, meanie, forgot about the great Sam Cooke, wunner if he's still topside)


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

He passed in 1964. Some mystery as to COD, as he was shot outside a motel. He was just 33 years old.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> He passed in 1964. Some mystery as to COD, as he was shot outside a motel. He was just 33 years old.



a pretty volatile era


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> a pretty volatile era



Yep. All sorts of theories have been posed as to what actually happened, but the case has never been re-opened.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)

The Mysterious Death of Sam Cooke


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> The Mysterious Death of Sam Cooke



A sad waste of talent
(I wouldn't be messin' with lady Franklin, nosireebob)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2018)

Before supper, I took a picture of the Sun setting behind our "lonesome pine".  Like shooting a moving target.  I call it Sun in the Pine, and it reminds me of Africa.



We had 3 pines growing together, when we moved here, 40 years ago.  First one died and fell, 20 years ago.  I called the 2 remaining ones the twisted Sisters, as they were intertwined. A second one died and I had it cut down, leaving the lonesome pine, last year.  At that time, I cut all the lower dead branches off the remaining one, with only the top branches. 


the twisted Sisters


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 18, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Before supper, I took a picture of the Sun setting behind our "lonesome pine".  Like shooting a moving target.  I call it Sun in the Pine, and it reminds me of Africa.
> 
> View attachment 48757
> 
> ...



 Looks like the stunted windblown trees on the coast here

Also looks like the junior rough of a fairway (????)….
Tell me you don’t live on a golf course…please

Anyhoot, not sure if I’m a tree hugger, as I'm not hesitant with a chainsaw, but I do love trees

A young Scandinavian lad was helping move a large frame of an old trailer I’d just razed
He commenced trimming a tree to clear a way, 
my tree, 
without asking
I asked if he happened to have the putter-back- oner, because I never could successfully re-attach what was cut…

Nice kid, though 

Those trees…that tree, has character
yessir

gorgeous pic


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2018)

It _does_ look like the ( I think they're called) Baobab trees.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 18, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> It _does_ look like the ( I think they're called) Baobab trees.



 I was thinking more like these (but bigger)





This shot was taken at Nanaimo (I do miss that place)


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2018)

' .....because I deserve to be happy'

I just read a lengthy paragraph of a young lady seemingly on the edge.
It’s a wonder more of today’s generation isn’t ODing on drugs if they all think this way.....

I don’t preach. Not my place.
But, I’ve been around awile, and here’s what I know;
Happiness is attained by contentment
Contentment is attained by satisfaction
Satisfaction is attained by hard work...a job well done.

That’s all

Simple as that

There are no epiphanical moments where a fairy poings you with her wand and everthing is all better

There is no deserving

There is earning

Nothing else

I’ve had to learn this the hard way, by default actually.
Never checked my happiness gauge, just looked for fun.
Had fun.
No regrets.
But fun by itself becomes quite empty.
Empty as a cavernous, bottomless ever hungry void.

Want ‘Happy’?

It’s yours

For the earning


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2018)

The middle aged fellow looked stressed, tired, a tad beleaguered...end of a day.
Lines on his brow shown from many days, many bus rides.
Holding the bar, swaying with the lurch of stop and go traffic.
Staring blankly at the bustle of the street.

The downtown bus was crowded.

Nobody talked.

Jammed humanity tends to filter out the closeness, the unconscious intimacy, ignoring the invasion of personal space.

A young man, a boy really, ears plugged with alien sounds, hoody, tousled hair, baggy pants, sagged in the seat.

The older fellow studied him briefly, making a snap verdict.

As the bus settled into 2nd gear, the lad straightened, got up, and offered his seat to the older gent.

He took it.


It felt good.


Felt good to take an offering from the next generation.

A line may have escaped my brow.

This minor event occurred several years ago.

The memory is as fresh as yesterday.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2018)

*Enemies*
Have as few as possible

*Friends*
Pretty much the same, turns out

*Acquaintances*
It’s good to have a bunch of these
Small talk is huge with them
oftentimes just a nod, a smile

*Small talk*
is not heavy
you can put it in yer pocket
carry it around all day
quips fit quite well
whenever you need a smile, it's there
kinda like a Swiss army knife

I have more on this
....hasn't come to me yet


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

You left out

*Big Talk

*For those times when you discuss topics such as chickens-and-eggs and other metaphysical yummies.

Headache-inducing
Time-stretching
Time wasting (?)
Hunger-inducing


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> You left out
> 
> *Big Talk
> 
> ...




covered a portion of that on post #5 of this thread

but

yeah


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2018)

Thing is, wherever, whatever you are, if yer content, who can knock it.

Moreover, who cares if someone knocks it.

Not talkin’ complacency.
That’s more of a concession, a give up, a roll over.

I’m talkin’ thirst quenching, frozen butt warming, plopping in a chair relieving contentment.

How to explain....

Remember when you were, say, preschool or even grade school age, and you were having the time of yer life 
outside 
with yer friends, 
and it was getting dark, 
but you could still see what you were doing?

Then you heard the telltale squeak of the screen door, and Mom calling out, ‘A-A-A-A-Albert, time to come in for s-u-u-u-pper-r-r-r’, only you pretended to not hear.

But it put a taint on yer joy.

The inevitable ‘do I need to git yer father, young man?’ was coming..


I’m outside

Having the time of my life

And at my age, it’s getting dark.

But I can still see what I’m doing.

Nobodies calling

...that I can hear (not pretending).


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2018)

*GAAAARYYYYYY!

GARY O!

YOU GET IN THIS HOUSE THIS SECOND, YOUNG MAN!!!

**angry birds landing on shoulders*


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> *GAAAARYYYYYY!
> 
> GARY O!
> 
> ...




and _*****poof*****_

the wake up call


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

Turnin' on the porch light....go towards the light Gary O'


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Turnin' on the porch light....go towards the light Gary O'


 can't

still gas in the tank


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2018)

Note to self; try harder not to make enemies, I know its fun, but you’ve got plenty.

Maybe if one dies off, you can let what yer thinking loose on the next one that pops up.

For now, try just shutting the f…. up, next urge, like that really cool ol’ guy you like so well.

And when that ignoramus twentysomething starts shooting his mouth off about how you should do things, maybe, just maybe you won’t run him off before he actually learns something…..


....maybe


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2018)

*Data
*
I often wondered
Why do coaches argue a call?
It’s done
Over
A waste of time, my (viewer’s) time

It was for leverage
…for the next call

Statisticians, those nervous little guys that use an adding machine with the dexterity of a surgeon, compile data that influences huge conglomerates in major decision making
and really cool graphs to determine trends, marketing window trends

This influenced me in whether or not to give feedback to those providing service
Especially after reading that 200 replies represent 1000s of non replies
This all seems very important these days
Since everthing is so ‘time sensitive’, and feedback is data

So, of an evening, I often drop a flowery note in their little on line places they provide 


Wunner whatever happened to the word ‘logic’


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2018)

HOTLINES

Gary, I don't do surveys...they are a waste of my time.  I like to call the product hotline phone numbers ....on the package....in tiny numbers.

I called about how it was impossible to open the plastic bag inside the box of raisin bran...I think it was Post or Kellogg's ...not sure now.  It was made of thin,slippery plastic film, and had 3 or 4 lines of heat sealing along the top.  I could not open it without the bag bursting and tearing.  (this happened twice).  I asked if anyone there ever picked up a box and tried to open it?  She couldn't answer that one.

I called about Cinnamon Crunch.  The card board was so thin, that after it was opened, you couldn't use the tab and slot on to  hold it closed.
The top of the box as round instead of flat.

I called about small garbage bags that came with "twist ties".....there were strips of yellow plastic inside with the bags.....but there WERE NO WIRES in the yellow strips!  Their logic was "since no one uses the ties, they left the wires out"!

The joke is that they cannot pass along the complaint without my name and address.  After I give it to them, they want to send me a coupon for this defective product.  I find it very satisfying to be able to vent.


----------



## Gary O' (May 2, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> HOTLINES
> 
> Gary, I don't do surveys...they are a waste of my time.  I like to call the product hotline phone numbers ....on the package....in tiny numbers.
> View attachment 51706
> ...



Do you get a human?


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Do you get a human?



Oh yeah!  They are human, as far as I can tell....


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2018)

*Confrontation
*
Head on

Used to relish it
Look for it
Wait for it…in bars, mostly
Too long ago….not long enough to forget, I sat at the Hello Bar, Houston, minding my own business, sipping, trying to focus on a face in the mirror behind the bar.
Folks playing nine ball, pinball bowling, shuffleboard
Next thing I know, folks are pulling me off a guy
Guess he decided to see what’d happen if he swung for the fences, hitting the back of my head with the thick end of a pool cue
I didn’t remember anything
Once outa the city cooler, I looked him up
Finished our disagreement
Broken bones, both hands
Felt good

Got older
One lives long enough, one comes to be a bit cooler in temperament
Seething, no longer attractive
Avoiding, trying to get along thoughts, preoccupying potential confrontational situations

Climbed an exec ladder by just arguing sensibly with unreasonable reasoning
Got paid to do this
Got good at it
Proud
Adversaries couldn’t compete
Took it upon myself to argue with anyone
Folks became bitter enemies while Satan patted me on the back

Got even older
Came to the realization, confrontation, hate mongering, fault finding can get along all by their selves, circling the globe….a sorta proof of perpetual motion


Still
There’s times
Temptations
All in the name of reason
I do not like myself to still want to take part 
It no longer feels good


The unreasonable expose themselves without any of my help 


I’ll do my best to contain myself to just my threads for awhile


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2018)

I’ve known some writers, good ones
Sat at their feet
Sipped ancient alcohol with a few
But 
Reading these guys has been the most pleasure 
When one can select words, to form an opinion
Of a subject of great controversy
And lay down thoughts so precise, so direct, yet word it so one cannot in any way refute, or rebut without looking a fool
Honey sweat words, words yer gramma might use
Sometimes in the form of a question

but brutally pointed

Well, it’s a pleasure


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2018)

Pal, you are describing a Wordsmith...or better still, a Wordwright.  Someone who builds with words.  A craftsman, who works with words.  I like that!


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Pal, you are describing a Wordsmith...or better still, a Wordwright.  Someone who builds with words.  A craftsman, who works with words.  I like that!



I believe yer right

and the keyboard is their all-in-one tool

I like that too


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Pal, you are describing a Wordsmith...or better still, a Wordwright.  Someone who builds with words.  A craftsman, who works with words.  I like that!



The thing that even surpasses the smiths and the wrights is their mastery to touch every heart, every side of the subject for at least that precious moment of initial comprehension of what they've just read,
causing even bitterly sworn enemies to look toward each other and nod


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2018)

So I’ve been in this* ‘savor the moment’ *thing since before retirement (retirement makes it too easy)

And, on occasion, I share my thoughts with my bride
We already know each other like well read books, but on occasion we show each other a new wrinkle, of which, well, we’ve got some doozies cropping up by the minute, actual wrinkles, real beauts 

Anyway

She has this urge to reminisce about old times, not the good old times, specifically bad events, somewhat reliving the moment
Hey, it’s a trait.
We’ve all got traits
I listen
Watch
Wait
Make coffee
Of late I’ve been given to mention how reliving a horrible past brings it into the present, inviting it for dinner, wasting gorgeous days, perfect nights….etc…etc…blah….blah…blather…blather

but 

after a few days of nursing me and my ear issues (putting up with me)….she told me today, she got it

we’re of an age where there just aren’t that many perfect one’s to waste

we did some savoring today, on the way to see the doc…and on the way back, savoring…together


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2018)

Backing off on voicing what I think
It seems to inhibit those in ear shot
I’d much rather listen
It’s selfish, but I get more

Why?

Because I already know what I think
...and need to know where others are coming from

Helps me make more sound decisions


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## gumbud (Jul 4, 2018)

is that metaphysical ; metacritic or  meteoric ? - I'm having problems with the meter today?layful:


----------



## gumbud (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm also getting confused about where to post right now - hang on I'll just pop along to another thread and then maybe be back OR instantly threaded?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 23, 2018)

Y’know?

It’s so so very easy for me to mix it up
Growing up, it was fun
Youth has these challenges
I met most face on

It can follow one thru young adulthood
Boxing is no cure…thought it might be

A verbal skirmish is just a weak compromise
But it’s the same thing, really

Heh, even got paid to do that
Thought I got good at it
Pride is such a disguised enabler

Get old enough, you come to some determinations, some real values, seems

People, any, are of immeasurable value
Maybe they don’t even know it
Don’t matter
I know it

Sometimes I revert to my old ways
It disgusts me
I don’t hate myself for it
I just get sickened, low in spirit, then angry
Butchering wood helps
Then I swear, never again
When ‘again’ happens, I do more swearing, in earnest

I am very sorry to have brought myself so low to have verbally skirmished with anyone here, including Ric…known here as Traveler
Nobody needs that, nobody, not in this day
There’s plenty of travail to circle the globe all by itself without my assistance

This was me







This needs to be me
I like that me;





Those of whom I’ve hurt here, in any way…please forgive me
You don't have to tell me, just do it in yer heart

Tomorrow, I butcher wood 






keep a fire


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 21, 2018)

*What’s left…. in this life*

Whenever it happened, I can’t put a finger on, but, not long back, I came to a conclusion.

I’ll not learn much more in this life.
It’s time to savor what I have learned, and maybe share.

A thirty something lad down the path has a gift.
He’s a mental sponge
Hands that keep pace with is mind
I never had that

Thing is, he’s a bit smug about it
Not obnoxious 
But
That smugness is there

I so want to tell him, let him know….use the gift you’ve been given…enjoy it…..but be a bit humble about it.
Don’t conjure humility
Come to know why
It’ll happen

I will share this over coffee with him tomorrow


What he does with it, I hope to see…in this life


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2018)

Gary...just to make you smile this morning....


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2018)

...it's an up hill journey!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *What’s left…. in this life*
> 
> Whenever it happened, I can’t put a finger on, but, not long back, I came to a conclusion.
> 
> ...




_“There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man; true nobility is being superior to your former self.”_ - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Gary...just to make you smile this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56989



(Grin)


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> ...it's an up hill journey!



Heh heh

apparently, we are all moths


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2018)

_*  ♪To All the burls I’ve Loved before ♪
*_

I try to paint a picture of what I think with just words

It’s a fun little challenge for me

However

Of late, strolling thru the woods, I see things

You know, a picture is worth a thousand words (I settle for 10 or 12)

It even happens in town
Like getting my favorite coffee 

This is how I feel after that first sip






In the woods, it’s not so obvious, but to me, it’s there

These are things I see while peeing;                                                                                                                                                                                                                       



Cat’s face squeezing out of a tree





Old man’s face, hung on a tree
maybe WC Fields





Momma bear, touching noses with her cub
(OK, that’s obscure…but…to me….it’s right there)






I know, I know, I’ve been ‘out there’ a bit too long

But, hey, maybe just not long enough


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2018)

Funny, seems everbody I’ve run in to, that has an upcoming scuffle looming, has an in with a biker gang.
As if all they need to do is drop a dime and here they all come, roaring up, asking where they can beat on someone.
Geez, that gets old

In jail, there’s always mention of an old one armed guy that can roll a cigarette better than factory made.
That guy musta been a career criminal, ‘cause he really got around. 
It’s interesting confab, though…the first couple times.

All I do is write about ever day folk, they seem waaaay more interesting than some hoary biker dude, or even a talented transradial amputee.

S’pose I could….but I won’t…ever







Guess that's jus' me


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2018)

Homer Simpson tree ...eyebrows have been added...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 2, 2018)

meanderer said:


> homer simpson tree ...eyebrows have been added...



hah!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2018)

wow!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2019)

considering......

*








Doing without
*
Can’t

Life is too short

Actually, it’s too long if doing without

Not talking ‘things’
No, I’m talking events, happenings 

Not going anywhere to some shindig 
No, just the daily events that happen right by me, right out the door, or even just in the heart

I’ve taken the opportunity to capture some mighty nice sunrises
Some pics of our natural realm
Loved doing it

Yet, I missed them

Too busy with the camera

Had some mighty glorious events occur today

And I just watched
Didn’t run to the camera, fiddling with settings

Just watched

I’m gonna do more of that

Not gonna do without

Life, long or short... is just too good to miss


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

I can so relate Gary, spent time over the past years fiddling with my camera when I could have cherished the moment of a grizzly glistening in the sun or other awesome nature views.  Now, if it's convenient I'll go for it, if not...I just soak it in. :sentimental:


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 30, 2019)

A thread on friends got me to thinking

I’ve got thousands of acquaintances

They are nice, very nice

A comfort

Nothing heavy, just a luxury, a delight, a sometimes shared commonality 
And fill many a void on this often stoic planet 

But what is a friend?

What is a true friend?

How many have I really got of those?

Guess I’ve been just as guilty as anyone, the way I flagrantly use that term


Came to this;

A friend is already a true friend
They become friends thru fire and ice, so ‘true’ becomes a given, 
just an extra word for what already is

I’d rather shovel shit in a ditch with a friend than dine on fine food in the finest of eateries with anyone else

Why? You ask

Because anyone else will be a tad uncomfortable and too conscious of self, and even you, 
wherever you may be

…and will never opt to be in that ditch


Whereas a friend will shovel right alongside 
Oh, he may flick a bit on you, and remark that you obviously can’t shovel shit with a shit shovel, but there he’ll be, laughing as hard as you, reveling in what others cannot imagine

Because a friend will be there, has been there, will continue to be….there, no matter where

A friend is of more value than fine gold 
More a rare amalgam of steel and grit, as one only becomes a friend from trials by fire
Not just show

As far as how many?

One can have too many, it seems

Not everbody can be ‘there’
It’d get crowded 



I have one



It’s plenty


Just reread his email he sent yesterday




Made me smile


----------



## gumbud (Mar 30, 2019)

............and I thought YOU said you had to get on with finishing your book.............is all that goin in it?? ha ha ha !! from a friend!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 30, 2019)

gumbud said:


> ............and I thought YOU said you had to get on with finishing your book.............is all that goin in it?? ha ha ha !! from a friend!!!


a version of it will be there (gotta consider the defamation thing)...... my 'friend'

That book has become a multi-headed monster

At some point I gotta let it go and call it done

I'm sending portions here and there to publishers to see if I can get a rise


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I have one
> 
> It's plenty



It never hurts to have a spare. layful:nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2019)

The long arm of "friendship".......


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2019)

A little story



There was a girl

A blind girl

Her blindness caused her to hate most everything and everyone

Except her boyfriend

He asked her to marry him

She said she would, but couldn’t bring herself to that

Because of her blindness

Not long after, someone donated a pair of eyes to her

She could see!

The first thing she did, was rush to her boyfriend

And, looked in his face

His eyes were closed

She hadn’t realized he too was blind

He asked her again to marry him

She just couldn’t

His blindness reminded her too much of her past malady

They went their separate ways

Later in life, she found out it was his eyes that were donated



I have learned that folks, all folks, are lessons, living lessons

We oftentimes learn those lessons

But only when we see through their eyes


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2019)

The gift of the blind Magi, by O'Gary?


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2019)

maggiemae said:


> Gary, I don't think you have to be physically in a church to appreciate God's creations or have a conversation with him.  I grew up in a small Southern town where the Church was almost in our backyard and the parsonage was next door.  I realized as a young girl that there were people in the church every Sunday that did not practice what was preached after they left the doors.  Me too Maggie!!  Nothing wrong with church and I love the Episcopal faith.  When I was a child my mother took us to different churches until she settled on the Southern Baptist folks. She was upset when I preferred the Episcopal faith and my sister the Catholic faith.  She was happy with hers and I am happy with mine.  Still have close friends of all faiths and feel blessed to have them. We respect each others beliefs and don't think any one of them is better than the others. When I visit my sister in La. I go with them to their Catholic church and love it. She does the same when here with me. When my mom was alive we went with her to her church and loved the fellowship she had with her group.  I don't go as much now as I used to but still follow the lessons etc online as St Thomas has online services when physically I don't go.  To each his own.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2019)

Dammit
I've got this flash temper
The last few years I've pretty much had it under control

But it raises it's ugly head from time to time

Lately it's pretty sequestered to blatant ignorance

Not just ignorance

But when one gets a sneering challenge of credence from what you state, and it's completely based on ignorance...it irks the hell outa me

I don't feel any better after writing this 

I think I'll lift some weights


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Ever weep?

I've been rather stoic most my life

There's been times I wanted to cry...jus' couldn't muster up anything

I think I've missed out

Not terribly long ago I had a good one

Felt good

Seems it's much like washing a load of clothes
The rinse cycle, rinsing out all the dreck outa one's soul

Happy tears too

Kinda gives one a mental/spiritual freshness

Think I saw Dad go thru this
He never cried any, ever...until his 80s

Can't wait 'til the spin cycle


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2019)

I used to weep at the drop of a hat.

Not so much anymore...over the years I've learned to suppress most all of my emotions.

Not quite sure why, but I know that feeling when it's all done and it is quite liberating.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 19, 2019)

This is an amazing, uplifting thread.
Thanks


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Pecos said:


> This is an amazing, uplifting thread.
> Thanks


Thanks for gettin' sumpm out of it, Pard
It's always my hope


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2019)

*An idyllic life *

Turns out, we all have it
Thing is, it can come in itty bitty pieces
Like one from wunna those humongous puzzles
Quite easy to miss if yer not careful
Oftentimes they'll not even make it back into the box
Getting stepped on by the dirty shoe of ill feelings

One has a hard time retrieving those 
Blaming others for being so careless
Unless one bends, lifts their shoe, and carefully examines their own soul

Wait too long and that precious missing piece will have no where too fit


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2019)

In search of a butter life!


----------



## gennie (Sep 24, 2019)

My ex-husband saw tears (or any expression of emotion) as a sign of weakness and didn't allow it from either his wife or his children.  Or at least he tried to squash it.  Left a mark on all of us.  I did say ex, didn't I?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yes, I believe in God
> I don’t believe he went around saying *‘THOU SHALT NOT!*
> I do, however, believe that was the lingo back in the day
> No, I believe today it’d be written _*‘Man! Don’t do that! It’ll mess you up!’ *_
> ...


Boy those pancakes look yummy I’m starving


----------



## jerry old (Sep 25, 2019)

gennie said:


> My ex-husband saw tears (or any expression of emotion) as a sign of weakness and didn't allow it from either his wife or his children.  Or at least he tried to squash it.  Left a mark on all of us.  I did say ex, didn't I?
> Yes, owe it to the way we were raised, cannot blame it on 'The Sins of  Our Fathers,' but we were incapable of change.'
> Also, emotionally stunted in many of those emotions to interact with others.
> "Be tough."
> We  wore


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 77825


Gary Van Gogh?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Gary Van Gogh?


Not quite

maybe Van Gary O' (???)







hey, that was fun

Oh, and we both have one good ear


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2019)

The Ballad of Minnie and Pearl
*



*


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 8, 2019)

After being on this planet 70 years, I've figured one thing out

I no longer try to prove what I can't do


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 25, 2020)

* duplicate *


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 25, 2020)

*Toast*

Ever notice how long it takes to make toast?
About the same amount of time it takes water to boil.
It can seem a mini eon

'Cause, if that's the only thing you are waiting for, the time shuffles by rather slowly, don't it.

Heh, and if you are in a hurry and you force the lever up, well, that ain't toast.


*Making toast*

If you are;
stuck (on a project, or problem)
pissed
missing someone or something

make toast

If you are;
down hearted
in a hurry (to screw things up)

make toast

If you are;
absent minded
in a general dither


make toast



Thing is, there's a magical element of elapsed time, not even sure how long that is, but it's a span very necessary to settle the mind.
This time cannot be used in other busy forms
Most of us are not given to staring blankly into space.
However, for some inexplicable reason, if we fixate on making toast, we easily fall into Zen like states of mind.

And if you are intent on the toast, it's impossible to remain in that squirrel cage you were going nowhere in

and,

you end up with

toast.

....this can also work to remedy hunger


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)

How a Toaster Works


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2020)

It is written, _"Surrender to the warmth of the Tao, shed your bread and become toast" _


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2020)

Some fond memories here. We would pile into the old Ford and take a Sunday drive, weather permitting. We would drive up on the old CCC dirt roads and usually stop to pick berries or have a picnic. Very seldom meet another car and the homes were far apart.

Me, gram and gramp, mom and my step-dad. All smoked except gram and me, but gram always has to have the car windows up as she didn’t want a breeze blowing on her. When we would stop and open the door, it was like a smoke bomb going off. Yet, they all lived long, good lives.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)

"Seat belts?".....what seat belts?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Some fond memories here. We would pile into the old Ford and take a Sunday drive, weather permitting. We would drive up on the old CCC dirt roads and usually stop to pick berries or have a picnic. Very seldom meet another car and the homes were far apart.
> 
> Me, gram and gramp, mom and my step-dad. All smoked except gram and me, but gram always has to have the car windows up as she didn’t want a breeze blowing on her. When we would stop and open the door, it was like a smoke bomb going off. Yet, they all lived long, good lives.
> 
> View attachment 88958


Now, even if families WOULD go on a Sunday drive, everyone except the driver (hopefully) would have their eyes glued to a smartphone.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2020)

maggiemae said:


> Gary, I don't think you have to be physically in a church to appreciate God's creations or have a conversation with him.  I grew up in a small Southern town where the Church was almost in our backyard and the parsonage was next door.  I realized as a young girl that there were people in the church every Sunday that did not practice what was preached after they left the doors.


Company the human race can be there.
No threat just company....why church was attended to have something to do than look at trees and a fire.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 26, 2020)

Norman Rockwell


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 1, 2020)

Get in a place where much harm can and will come, and be stuck there for months....years

Once shed of that, one appreciates...….everything


----------



## Gary O' (May 1, 2020)

*Every seven*

Farmers have proven it's optimal to let the soil rest every seven years
There's other proven things that involve sevens

And there's resting, for us beings
I've been a grunt most my life
Responding to the needs of others
Even when I got kicked upstairs...VP of Operations, nothing changed
Busy, very busy
I ate it up
The Prez would pop his huge face into my office;
'Gary, look out the window....we need to do a back nine'
'Boss, I've got more'n a dozen unresolved things on my desk. It's imperative I find resolution'
'Gary, it's imperative you meet me at Summerfield in 15 minutes...call now for a tee time'
And so it's been
If nobody has pressed me, I've pressed myself

But, one thing is gonna change
Gonna rest every seven
All day
Gonna put away the busy stuff
Maybe read some scripture
Hell, I live in nature
Gonna take it in...what The Creator made for us
Not even grab the Nikon
Just go....and see...enjoy

….with my lady


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

Hey Gary, do you know your book is currently being offered on Alibris.com for *$1,247.28* ?


----------



## Gary O' (May 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Hey Gary, do you know your book is currently being offered on Alibris.com for *$1,247.28* ?


Gotta be the out of print one.
That'd prolly include the cost of firing up a 2nd printing
BTW, it's only $912.89 on Amazon.....


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Thoughts
> On the religious
> 
> Been awhile since I set foot in a church
> ...


Greatest cathedrals in the world, my friend.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 8, 2020)

Worry

The bastard child of concern


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

Since moving from the mountain cabin to town, I'm quite happy with convenience 

But

Much happier with the thought that if I kicked, I'd leave my lady with;
an affordable place
a very comfy place

Knowing me, I'll bite the big one while sleeping
prolly right before the completion of a really vivid wet dream involving Sophia Loren 
then.....my last act.....poop the bed

She should be so disgusted, she'll git over her loss pretty darn quick

Yeah, I can rest in that


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 21, 2020)

You trying to tell us  you on ' the way out '?
Got a major illness   working on you?

Come on  now    pull up yer boot straps.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> You trying to tell us you on ' the way out '?
> Got a major illness working on you?
> 
> Come on now pull up yer boot straps.


Nada

Jus' planning

Hey, it's the autumn of my years

Gotta do what I can to keep the lady of my life from harm...whether I'm here....or not

On the other hand, I plan on bein' topside for another decade or two

Who knows?

Jus' coverin' the bases

Keeps me restin' easy


----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2020)

Yea, if we don't tend to our 'stuff,' we never know how the leeches that come out of the woodwork will destroy what we intended.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 23, 2020)

Sounds like we are  in the same stage of life.

Our thoughts  sort of go like this,," hey,, we  could afford a new car.  Or RV , ATV"
Yeah,, we only have  3 or 4 ."

Then we discuss  how are we going  to gift the grandkids.
Or   about  going into a home or having enough funds to cover  long hospital stays.

Its best to keep hands & minds  busy,,not think about  'the end'.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 9, 2021)

*THE ONE THING I’VE LEARNED*​
That thing is, no matter what you pursue, 
make it what you like to do, 
not so much whether or not you have the ability.
You’ll achieve the ability.


You’ll enjoy what you’re doing.
You may even make money at it…but that’s not the goal.

A key to being happy is doing what you like to do.
It’s quite simple really.

A lot of folks go to school just to;
earn a degree……
make a good living….
to do what they like to do in their leisure time…..

Just cut out the middle men.
Do what you like to do.

Those of us that are not of the idle rich genre do need to find material sustenance, 
but just not to the degree dictated.




​


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2021)

​​My opinion on stuff as I think about it, some heavy, some light​
Seems all folks are different
Its been said, *'what a boring place if we were all alike'*

Still
Some are so different
So different, they butt heads
Maybe that why they end up calling each other buttheads......

A saying during a tragic time;
*'Can we just all get along?'* Rodney King

Man, wonder what that'd be like

Wonder what planet that'd be


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2021)

nope, I mean delete!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 20, 2021)

The thing is (my opinion on stuff as I think about it, some heavy, some light)​
Glad to hear it!


----------



## Gary O' (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (May 3, 2021)

When you form an opinion, how do you know if it is the right opinion for you?


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> When you form an opinion, how do you know if it is the right opinion for you?


Take it with you for awhile (think it over)
Make it yer bed partner (sleep on it)
Have breakfast with it (morning coffee gets the ol' bean moving)

....before you share it


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 27, 2021)

I write

It comes fast

Right now it's 12:40 AM

....and I'm writing lyrics like crazy

One is a gospel thing
(rather involved)

The other....is a sorta love song

*I Can't Love My Woman No More*

I do love fractured prose, and this has 'em, double negatives an' all
Guess *Country* will be the music if anybody picks it up

Gotta sleep on it now
and that's too bad
.....the lyrics may not happen again


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 30, 2021)

In Nature;

Light removes darkness

Darkness never removes light

Same with spiritual things


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 1, 2021)

*Job 38:35*, ESV: "Can you send forth lightnings, that they may go and say to you, 'Here we are'?"

Heh, Maxwell 'discovered' this in the mid 1800s, over three thousand years later

and now......we talk to each other around the world like we were in the same room

Interesting that people talk about the *old* testament......like it was outdated


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2021)

When living up at the cabin, I'd shoot a few rather ordinary scenes

Some gave me thoughts I'd put together for maybe following generations

This is one;


An ol' upended rotting stump next to a young tree


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2021)

​Reading about family relationships spurred some thoughts of my own.​Wrote this in another thread of mine;​My mind wanders (travels) sometimes
sometimes to the edge
during those times a keyboard is employed

(forgive me)

Anybody got close to near to close relatives that seem to live a cut above everone around them including you?

These are kin, that if you had the choice, you’d pick for Hitler’s cronies, their lives ending by the hand of Idi Amin’s pals.
It’s a dream you have anyway.

These are not necessarily smug folks, as they’ve been raised to be proper with kindly remarks saved for the mentally disadvantaged (you),
but still,
when in conversation, you seem to come off as a curiosity, a toy that should have been discarded but kept because, well, it’s been passed down from aged family members.

These are your kinfolks that you wish weren’t.
But there you are, at their place.
And there they are, choosing the correct fork with mindless ease, while it dawns on you that you not only have one, but both elbows on the table.
This felonious act is like discovering, while you’re waiting for the bus, you have no pants on.

Yeah, there they are, wittily chatting about current events, glancing your way, hoping you will say something so they can have a good mutual laugh, jumping on your blurted fractured words like the ravenous hyenas they are.

But you know this, so you amiably reach for your seventh dinner role, because you know the lone knife is for butter…pretty sure.

And there’s your sister, blending nicely, and even your little brother, cute little bastard, seems to be one of them, along with mom and dad, all exchanging quips and witticisms.

So you begin to feel a tad self-conscious, and thirsty, since your fourth glass of juice has managed to cause that loaf of dinner rolls to swell to the max in your twisted up stomach.

‘Why’d the moron throw the clock out the window?’

‘Whud he say? ‘

snicker giggle giggle giggle....rising, swelling to a tidal wave of uproarious laughter

‘I dunno, Gary, why did the moron do that (snarkle)?’

The beets look pale compared to you.

Only you are smiling, laughing sappily with them.

But, on the inside you’re envisioning Himmler’s storm troopers bashing down the door, and hauling everone outside.

You are untouched, saved actually.

Later you stroll out to the gazebo where everone is flailing away, hanging upside down.
You walk slowly by these relatives of yours, stopping in front of your cousin’s bobbing head.

*‘TO EFFING SEE THE EFFING TIME EFFING FLY!!!!’*

Later that day, sitting in the gazebo, finally with your own thoughts, you settle your mind with the calming resolution of just writing a book.....



So, you never had relatives like that, you say?

Me neither

But it still won’t keep me from writing about them....






Yeah, I wrote that

Heh, looking back, I was always under the radar
I pretty much preferred it that way
I wasn't much heard, and hardly seen

'And what's yer name, young man?'
'Dad, it's me.....Gary'

However, being on the outside, looking in has its advantages
If yer inside, you tend to get scrutinized
Like in some sorta petri dish
Next thing ya know, if yer not careful, yer pinned to a category cardboard

On the outside it's waaaaay different
All ya gotta do is turn around

You get to mix in...blend
Into crowds of unknowns
....and you are unknown

Now, that's freedom

Like Pistol's character said _'The world is my Osterizer'_

....or, something like that


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 20, 2021)

@Gary O'  , how I wish there were more people with your disposition.  Keep it coming.  You are a keeper.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> how I wish there were more people with your disposition. Keep it coming. You are a keeper.


Said the finest of ladies


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2021)

The *'rest'* of the story......

I've found rest is important
Longer one lives, rest becomes essential

Not talking about physical rest
That comes, no matter

I've tested that
Worked three days straight, around the clock, a few times

The second day;
.....'I got this'

That night;
.....'where'd I put that?'.....what time izzit?'
'Izzat a bed?'
'I......need......coffee!!'

Third day;
ZZZZZZZZZ...SNARK?
'Did I jus' sleep?'
'Where am I?'
'How'd I get in the driver's seat?'

No

I'm talking about mental rest

Bases are covered
*'No worries' *becomes real

Here on out, I'm going to actually live in the moment

Maybe live what I've preached

Written a decade or so ago;




*Where ya Goin?*

It seems the longer one hangs around, the more philosophical one becomes.
For (seemingly) ever I've been a self-driven drone, slogging to work, seizing the week-ends, and generally looking forward, letting the present get by without savor.

Of late, I've taken the time to look around a bit.
Where is everyone going, and why the hurry?

Ever watch people's faces as they pass in front of you while at a stop light?
They look intent, serious about getting somewhere, mad at traffic,
distracted to the environment around them
with the exception of the cars within reach of their bumpers.

The oxymoronic term 'rush hour' is a prime example, but the better vantage point is from a bridge or office window, observing the thousands of cars that whoosh by every hour of every working day on every freeway.

Why the hurry?
Seems a form of intense, subconscious insanity, acceptable only because the numbers favor.

It's not as evident if you are in the stream of traffic.
You are them, jockeying for position, drafting, 'getting ahead', winning Indy or Daytona,
or singing blithely to the stereo, oblivious to Dale Jr in your rear view mirror,
or scared as hell, slowing down on on-ramps, signaling out of context, fervently thanking God for delivering you to work and home yet another day,
or you're the freeway zombie, staring ahead, glazed eyes,
two knuckles deep in mid-procedure of a major boogerectomy.

One time, years ago now, I was stuck in downtown traffic.
It was hot.
I was in a hurry.
Lights were heedless.
Some idiot right behind me was laying on his horn.
BEEP BEEP BEEP-BAHBEEP BEEEEEEEEP
My mind exploded!
'I'm gonna crush his f---ing skull!'
I put it in neutral, set the hand brake, flung open the door.
Without focusing on the mouth breather behind me (not caring really),
flip him off, expecting (hoping for) some action.
I plant my feet on the ground.
Slam the car door.
Focus on the moron behind me.

It was the pastor.....and his family..... with fading happy to see smiles.
A lesson learned.

So here I am, on the off ramp.
Happier than I've been in a while.
Not so restless with myself.

The term *restful* has greater bearing now.......much much greater


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2021)

A recent thread about on line 'virtual' friends got me to thinking.....

Most folks prefer in the flesh friends
Makes sense
More tangible
Expression seems clearer

However

On the flip side, one can miss some things when visiting face to face

Faces can be distracting
Contortion of those faces can be distracting
Aroma can be distracting
Attire can be distracting
Other folks nearby can be distracting
....it's a long list

Turns out.....a friend in good ol' black and white ain't so bad
And if you miss something, you can go back and read it again 
and again
and again
especially if it's good


----------



## katlupe (Sep 1, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Turns out.....a friend in good ol' black and white ain't so bad
> And if you miss something, you can go back and read it again
> and again
> and again
> especially if it's good


If they have died that letter becomes a treasure.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2021)

I used to take solace in knowing I believe in God

So does Satan......


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2021)

For several years now, I've preached savoring the day, the moment.

Even made a poster about it, from a morning pic at the cabin;



Well, for the last couple days, I've done just that.

Mighty tasty....the moments are best when served with sharing


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 11, 2021)

*Children*

I recommend having a few

Never really wanted any

But

Now have 17 grands from my offspring
They're a rare spice

Immediate offspring........tough one

Eldest son is passed

Youngest son has his hands full (daughter has Dravet Syndrome...tough one)

Youngest daughter is a meth addict
Been that way for 20 years
Thought for a spell she was done with it
Wasn't
Still isn't
To have a love of your child is unceasing
No matter
Way it is
Wish it wasn't
Can't stop
Hate what she's doing to herself 

Thing is
It's how my heavenly Father looks at me
*Isaiah 64:6*: “all our righteousnesess are as filthy rags”
Not gonna say what the filthy rags are, but it has to do with a woman's cycle.....

Rather humbling

But.....He loves me in spite of myself

I get that now

One looks at others
Compares
Seems we're not a bad sort

Self righteousness is quite masked, turns out
It may very well be the worst of the worst

I need to muster another prayer for my daughter tonight
She's not doing well

I'll lean on His strength....


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 11, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *Children*
> 
> I recommend having a few
> 
> ...


She's in my prayers.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 10, 2022)

I learned some lessons, while living at our mountain cabin

Mostly thru observation

Enjoyed the rises, mostly
Rather easy to do that
















After a storm calmed me






But the tiny things were like spun gold







The wee little flowers, struggling thru the pumice

Some lessons were very hard ones

Brought me to my maker

Found that, if in steady communion, in every unexpected trial, my thoughts will turn to Him

..... as naturally as that little flower turns to the sun


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2022)

Everything free is paid for by somebody who works


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 2, 2022)

I wonder how  long  it will take the new generation to learn that?

OR to beleive the history of our  country?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2022)

It has been said many times; *'Beware the wolf in sheep's clothing'*
A version of that is somewhere in the bible

Anyway

In observation

An ol' bat seems to wear the same outfit, day in, night out

Maybe they jus' don't care to mess up other duds with all that guano they are given to spread around

Rather maddening, but not so dangerous as a faux Ovis fur lupine 

then again, there's that rabies thing....


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yes, I believe in God
> I don’t believe he went around saying *‘THOU SHALT NOT!*
> I do, however, believe that was the lingo back in the day
> No, I believe today it’d be written _*‘Man! Don’t do that! It’ll mess you up!’ *_
> ...


When a close relative has cerebral palsy you either wonder, is there a God? Or. am I so special as to be chosen to look after and cherish this beautiful person, chosen by God, to be nurtured and yet, to be taken when least expected. Dear God, why do you make it so difficult?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Dear God, why do you make it so difficult?


Lotsa mysteries
It's a hope to uncover one day
We'll have a thousand years to review it all
And discover; There could be no other way


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> For several years now, I've preached savoring the day, the moment.
> 
> Even made a poster about it, from a morning pic at the cabin;
> 
> ...


Of late, I've wondered why my stance had changed
What propelled it

It may very well have been when experiencing the wild fire that came within a mile or so from the cabin
We just sat in the meadow, watching the spotter planes, choppers, and huge belly dump planes
Heh, the belly dump flew right over our heads
Felt like we could reach up and touch it
As we sat there, I considered the most likely loss of our cabin
sifting thru the screws and nails of a pile of ashes
Months of pushing myself to get it all done
For naught

That's when I backed myself off
A live for today thing

This all came back to mind when folks would question why The Creator took so freaking long to make certain things, when he could just speak, and it would be

I could understand a bit more why

Why would He rush it?
He's got all the time in the universe.....and more

Me...I've got some
Can't seem to find a better way to 'spend' it

It's a pure joy to create something with your hands
Each moment, each process can be a delight, if one takes their 'sweet time'

Savoring each step




Looking at the completed task
And saying.....'It is good'





I hope to never forget that


----------

